# use bhyve install freebsd 14 current on Freebsd 13.1 Box; can not boot



## PstreeM (Nov 16, 2022)

Hello expert:

Use 13.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64 in my server. and want to try 14-current version for some new feature.
So I want to use bhyve to verify the 14-current version of FreeBSD.

Use "vm-bhyve" to do this, choice the template "freebsd-zvol".
After I install FreeBSD, reboot the vm, there is an error like below:


```
FreeBSD/amd64 User boot lua, Revision 1.2
ZFS: unsupported feature: com.delphix:head_errlog
ZFS: pool bsdtank is not supported
ERROR: cannot open /boot/lua/loader.lua: invalid argument.
```

Has upgraded 13.1-RELEASE to the latest version like p3, and upgrade the zpool use the command "zpool upgrade tank" got the feedback “Pool 'tank' already has all supported and requested features enabled.”

Don't know how to fix this? Not got some useful information from google, to here to ask help.
very thanks for your support .

BR//Ming


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2022)

bhyve - Newer zpool version in guest than supported by host
					

I have all my FreeBSD machines (metal and virtual) on -RELEASE except for one: my "testbuilder", used with poudriere to test ports. Ports must work with -CURRENT as well, so the poudriere host for this must run -CURRENT. It's a virtual machine in bhyve, using bhyveload to boot, on a 13.1-RELEASE...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 16, 2022)

And a possible workaround is: Install 13.1-RELEASE in this VM, then upgrade that from source to 14-CURRENT (giving you the possibility to e.g. pick the `GENERIC-NODEBUG` kernel) and do not touch the zfs pool 

Or, alternatively, try to boot the VM using uefi instead of bhyveload(8).


----------



## covacat (Nov 16, 2022)

would it work if you use userboot.so from 14.x and use bhyveload -l /boot/14-userboot.so ?


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 16, 2022)

covacat, great idea, so I had to test it immediately, and *it works!* 

Copied /boot/userboot.so from the -CURRENT VM to the vm's root dir on the host.
Ran `zpool upgrade zroot` inside the VM
Added `bhyveload_loader="/var/vm/testbuilder/userboot.so"` to the vm-bhyve config of that VM
Successfully rebooted the VM!


----------



## PstreeM (Nov 17, 2022)

thanks for your reply. 

I think covacat is right, but my -current vm can not launch, I don't know how to do the process like verified by zirias.

so, follow the suggestion, change the bootload from bhyveload to uefi.

thanks again.


----------

